# Show



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

When Is The Tyson Show On Cant Find It.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

For eastern u.s. time its on at 10-11 tonight.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Animal Planet


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

It is on at 10:00pm EST, and will rerun at 11:00pm EST. I checked online, and it will be running at least a dozen times in the next two weeks. I understand that there are six episodes, and it looks like they will be airing one every two weeks. I'm planning on recording them all, and then watching all six back-to-back.

Of course, I recorded Pigeon Genius on Nat Geo a few months ago, and still haven't gotten around to watching it.


----------

